# السيجاره الصيني " عملوها القصيرين " يا ريتني كنت معاهم  " نقاش "



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

*دراسات طبييه , طلبات احاطه , انهيار اقتصادي 

طبعا كلنا واخدين بالنا من الكم الرهيب من السجاير المستورده اللي مغرقه السوق المصري من بعد الثوره 

الغريب في الموضوع ان المفرض جوده السجاير دي 
اعلي من السيجاره المصري 

وبالرغم من ده العلبه تمنها 
3.5 جنيه بس :w00t:
والقاروصه علي بعضها فيها 10 علب بتلاتين جنيه 
وفي انواع بسبعه وعشرين 

بينما ارخص علبه سجاير مصري 
واردئهم كمان تمنها 
6 جنيه 


عايز اقولكم موضوع السعر ده في حد ذاته كارثه 
تلاته جنيه ونص ده مبلغ بسيط جدا جدا 
دلوقتي موجود في ايد اي طفل 
يعني ما شاء الله نسبه التدخين هترتفع جدا  ومن سن مبكر كمان 


تاني حاجه بالنسبه للي بيدخن اصلا 
لو كان بيشرب علبه من ابو سته 
دلوقتي هيضرب اتنين من ابو تلاته 


والمصيبه الاكبر بقي ان النوع ده من السجاير مضر جدا جدا عن السيجاره العاديه 
بالرغم من انه كله سم 
ربنا يبعده عنا 
وده اللي اثبته البحث الفرنسي








دراسه طبيه 

* *  دراسة فرنسية : السجائر الصينية الأكثر خطورة *



*



*​ *توصلت  دراسة نشرتها مجلة "توب سانتيه " الفرنسية الى ان بعض السجائر الصينية  تحتوي على كميات من الرصاص والزرنيخ والكادميوم تبلغ ثلاثة اضعاف المستويات  الموجودة في السجائر الكندية . وعلى الرغم من أن استهلاك مثل هذه المعادن  الثقيلة يعرف بشكل واسع انه مضر للصحة إلا انه لم تجر سوى ابحاث قليلة حتى  الان عن تأثيرها عند دخولها الجسم عن طريق الاستنشاق. وأشارت المجلة الى أن  هذه المستويات من المعادن موجودة في السيجارة الواحدة التى تم قياسها ولكن  المشكلة الحقيقية ان المدخن لا يكتفى بسيجارة واحدة وقد يتجاوز معدل  أستهلاكه 20 سيجارة أو أكثر يوميا وذلك على مدار سنوات طويلة لأن التدخين  هو نوع من الادمان . وأشارت المجلة الى أن هذه المعادن تدخل جسم المدخن  بالاضافة الى خليط من المواد السامة الاخرى ، مما يعرض صحة المدخن للخطر  نتيجة للتاثير التراكمى لمثل هذه المواد فى جسمه . واستخدم الباحثون سجائر  كندية للمقارنة في دراستهم لان مصنعي ومصدري السجائر في كندا ملزمون باجراء  اختبار لمحتوى المعادن في التبغ .. واصدرت هيئة الصحة العامة الكندية منذ  وقت قريب بيانات متعلقة بهذا الامر.*​*

ولم يتوقف الامر هنا بل وصل للبرلمان المصري 
" مجلس الدقن " 

* *طلب إحاطة بالبرلمان عن غزو السجائر “الصينى” للسوق المصرية*


*

* 



*البديــل ـ وكالات:*
*تقدم النائب ياسر صلاح القاضي، عضو مجلس  الشعب، بطلب إحاطة عاجل للمجلس مُوجه إلى وزير الصناعة والتجارة الخارجية،  الدكتور محمود عيسى، ووزير التموين والتجارة الداخلية، الدكتور جودة عبد  الخالق، حول انتشار أكثر من 42 ماركة سجائر مجهولة المصدر بالسوق المصري  بعضها وارد الصين.وجاء بطلب الإحاطة أنه نتيجة لرخص سعرهذه السجائر والحالة  الاقتصادية التى تمر بها البلاد يقبل عليها أغلب الشباب المصري، دون النظر  لتأثيرها على الصحة العامة، بالرغم من أن خطورتها تفوق أي سجائر أخرى؛ لأن  تصنيعها لا يطبق أية مواصفات قياسية في الإنتاج.
وأشار مقدم الطلب،  النائب صلاح القاضي، إلى أنه لا يوجد مصدر معلوم لاستيراد هذه السجائر، ولا  معلومة متوفرة لمعرفة مكوناتها، إلى جانب أنها تسبب خساره كبيرة للاقتصاد  المصري؛ نتيجه التهرب من دفع الجمارك المقررة على السجائر المستوردة.
وقال:  إن بيع هذه العلب بأسعار زهيده يؤكد الشك فى مكوناتها، و لايوجد شركة  متخصصة معلنة لاستيراد هذه العلب أو توزيعها، عن طريق تجار دون أية فواتير  أو بيانات، ما يتسبب فى نزيف للاقتصاد المصري لعدم سداد مستحقات الدولة.
وأوضح مقدم الطلب أن كثيرًا من دول العالم تمنع استيراد مثل هذه الأنواع من السجائر من دولة الصين، وتضع حظرًا عليها.*

*================
*
*وكمان مش بس تدمير للصحه 
*
*دا كمان تدمير للاقتصاد المصري 
*
*هل تعلم ان علبه السجاير المصري 
*
*عباره عن 30% من تمنها هو السعر الحقيقي ليها 
*
*والـ 70 % المتبقيه عباره عن ضريبه بتروح لخزينه الدوله 
*
*وده سبب الزياده المبالغ فيها في اسعار السجاير في مصر 
*

*طيب ناوي تبهدل نفسك وصحتك 
*
*بهدلهم وفيد بلدك :t26:*

*انتوا بقي اريه رائيكم في الحوار ده ؟
*​ 
*بقلمي مش منقول 
مع الاستعانه بالدراسه الفرنسيه 
وطلب احاطه بمجلس الشعب 
من مواقع خارجيه بالبحث *​


----------



## The Eagle (25 فبراير 2012)

*ال Marlporo لسه عمهم *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

The Eagle قال:


> *ال Marlporo لسه عمهم *​



* اتقلدت تيبيكال 
نسخه طبق الاصل من الاصليه 
والقاروصه بخمسه وتمانين جنيه 
المحللات بتشتريها وتبعهالك بـ 13 :gy0000:
*​


----------



## The Eagle (25 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اتقلدت تيبيكال *
> *نسخه طبق الاصل من الاصليه *
> *والقاروصه بخمسه وتمانين جنيه *
> *المحللات بتشتريها وتبعهالك بـ 13 :gy0000:*​


 
*هو أنا لسه 16 سنة *
*الطعم بيفرق برده ... والخبرة تحسم الأمر :gy0000:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

The Eagle قال:


> *هو أنا لسه 16 سنة *
> *الطعم بيفرق برده ... والخبرة تحسم الأمر :gy0000:*​



*16 سنه ومالبورو :t9:
لا انت ربنا يتولاك :94:
*​


----------



## The Eagle (25 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *16 سنه ومالبورو :t9:*
> *لا انت ربنا يتولاك :94:*​


 
*لا أنا بستنكر الموقف*
*أنا بقصد أني مش 16 سنة يعني علشان يتضحك عليا ... أنا أعتقد أني أقدم من كدة :t7:*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (25 فبراير 2012)

The Eagle قال:


> *لا أنا بستنكر الموقف*
> *أنا بقصد أني مش 16 سنة يعني علشان يتضحك عليا ... أنا أعتقد أني أقدم من كدة :t7:*​



* انا عن نفسي مبقتش فاهمك 
بس بردوا ربنا يتولاك :gy0000:
*​


----------



## The Eagle (25 فبراير 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *انا عن نفسي مبقتش فاهمك *
> *بس بردوا ربنا يتولاك :gy0000:*​


 
*ومعاك يا باشا .... معلش ... عارف أنه صعب أنك تفهمني أنا عضو جديد هنا :08:*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 فبراير 2012)

*بص يا عياد نص بلدك دلوقتى بقيت بتشرب سجاير صينى والسبب زى ما انت قولت سعرها بيس جدا 
دولتنا بتتعامل معانا بسياسة التاجر الجشع ، انهى ضمير يخلى كل سنه فى زياده على السجاير لحد ما سعرها بقى ضعفين سعرها الرسمى من 5 سنين 
علبة المالبور الاحمر ايام ما كنت فى ثانويه عامه كانت على ما أتذكر ب7.5 دلوقتى ب15 جنيه 
علبة النكست الازرق من سنه ونص بس كانت ب5 جنيه انهرده ب10 جنيه
-
تدمير صحة ايه بقى اللى انت بتتكلم فيها ، كده كده اللى بيشرب سجاير عارف ان صحته بتتدمر ! 
فلما يكون واحد بيشرب سجاير ومتجوز ومخلف وقدامه منتج لو اشتراه هيوفر نص تمن نفس المنتج اللى بيشتريه ديماً  مش هيتأخر وهيشتريه 
للاسف يا عياد خنوع وخضوع أغلب الشعب لسلطه فاسده ، فسدت فينا
عدم المقدره ع التمييز بين نتائج الامور واسبابها !

لو جينا بصينا من 5 سنين هل كان فى حاجه اسمها سجاير صينى ؟
الاجابه اكيد لا
طيب ولو سئلنا وقولنا السجاير الصينى نزلت السوق المصرى ليه
هتكون الاجابه لان مستكشفى المصانع الصينيه المسئولين عن السوق المصرى وعن احتياجاته كتبو تقاريرهم عن أن المنتج الوحيد اللى محدش بيستغنى عنه من مرتاديه هو السجاير 
يعنى بالعربى كده
 الشعب المصرى محتاج أيه ؟
محتاج سجاير رخيصه
 غرقهم يعم سجاير رخصيه خلى الشعب يبقى مبسوط ومتكيف 
ده الفرق بين الدوله اللى عندها اليات التحكم فى السوق وبين الدوله اللى عندها اليات الجشع 
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*الكثير من الدول و منها أمريكا بتفرض ضرائب مرتفعه جدا على السكائر 
حتى يخلو السعر مرتفع جدا و يخلوا المُدخن يفكر يترك التدخين لأن السكائر غالية 
توفر السكائر الصينية شي راح يشجع المُدخنين يدخنو أكثرو كُلنا عارفين ان السكائر الرخيصة تكون أكتر ضررا ....*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *الكثير من الدول و منها أمريكا بتفرض ضرائب مرتفعه جدا على السكائر
> حتى يخلو السعر مرتفع جدا و يخلوا المُدخن يفكر يترك التدخين لأن السكائر غالية
> توفر السكائر الصينية شي راح يشجع المُدخنين يدخنو أكثرو كُلنا عارفين ان السكائر الرخيصة تكون أكتر ضررا ....*



*معلش سامحنى يا رومان
هو ليه كل حاجه ندخل فيها اميركا واى دول غربيه ؟
اعتقد ننا سنتحول قريباً الى عبودية اميركا *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *معلش سامحنى يا رومان
> هو ليه كل حاجه ندخل فيها اميركا واى دول غربيه ؟
> اعتقد ننا سنتحول قريباً الى عبودية اميركا *


*و لا يهمك يا حبيبي يا مينا متكونش حساس للدرجة دي أنا كان قصدي انو الكثير من ال دول و منهم ###### كمثال على فرض ضرائب كبيرة كوسيلة لجعل المُدخنين يتركون التدخين و فعلا لو ان علبة السكاير وصلت 10 او 15 دولار مش حتترك التدخين انتة او تفكر بترك التدخين ؟؟؟ 
مفيش عبودية و لا اي شي تاني ..
المسألة انننا ممكن نستفاد من اللي بيعملو هم يا حبيبي *


----------



## emad62 (26 فبراير 2012)

*اغراق*
*انا بقول ده اغراق*
*اغراق السوق المصريه حتى تخسر الشركه ويتم بيعها*
*بس المشكله مين يشترى فى الايام السودا دى*​


----------



## Alexander.t (26 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *و لا يهمك يا حبيبي يا مينا متكونش حساس للدرجة دي أنا كان قصدي انو الكثير من ال دول و منهم ###### كمثال على فرض ضرائب كبيرة كوسيلة لجعل المُدخنين يتركون التدخين و فعلا لو ان علبة السكاير وصلت 10 او 15 دولار مش حتترك التدخين انتة او تفكر بترك التدخين ؟؟؟
> مفيش عبودية و لا اي شي تاني ..
> المسألة انننا ممكن نستفاد من اللي بيعملو هم يا حبيبي *



*كده حلوه يا حبيبى
تمام انت عاوز تستفيد من الدول الخارجيه
هل نستفيد منهم **شىء** يساعدنا فى التقدم بالبلد والتخفيف من الاعباء ع المواطنين 
ولا نستفيد منهم شىء يساعدنا فى زيادة الاعباء ع المواطنين اللى هما اصلا عايشين تحت خط الفقر  ؟*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *كده حلوه يا حبيبى
> تمام انت عاوز تستفيد من الدول الخارجيه
> هل نستفيد منهم **شىء** يساعدنا فى التقدم بالبلد والتخفيف من الاعباء ع المواطنين
> ولا نستفيد منهم شىء يساعدنا فى زيادة الاعباء ع المواطنين اللى هما اصلا عايشين تحت خط الفقر  ؟*


*
طيب يا مينا يمكن انا موضحتش قصدى و لا أنته فهمتني غلط 
انا ضد الضرايب المرتفعة لكن انا بقول انو فرض ضرايب مرتفعة على السجاير تحديدا بيكون في صالح المواطن لأنة اما بيضطر يترك التدخين و لا يقلل من الدخين في الحالتين هو كسبان صحتة و موفر فلوسة *


----------



## بايبل333 (26 فبراير 2012)

*فكرة برضوة فرض الضرائب والراجل يعرف ينفخ من فمة ومن جيبة هذا ان كان يعتقد ان الرجولية أصلا فى النفخ *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 فبراير 2012)

*بايبل وسيرفنت 

الموضوع مش عن صحة الانسان وامكانية الاقلاع عن التدخين
الرجاء تحديد محور المشكله 
لان لكل مقال مقام 
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2012)

*فعلا السعر ده كارثه 
لانه تقريبا قريب جداا من مصروف طلبة المدارس اللى مكانش مانعهم عن التدخين الا السعر العالى للانواع التانيه*


----------



## تيمو (26 فبراير 2012)

> > عايز اقولكم موضوع السعر ده في حد ذاته كارثه
> > تلاته جنيه ونص ده مبلغ بسيط جدا جدا
> > دلوقتي موجود في ايد اي طفل
> > يعني ما شاء الله نسبه التدخين هترتفع جدا ومن سن مبكر كمان



*ليش كارثة؟

بالعكس ، إنتا لمّا تقلل سعر فاتورة التدخين على المدخّن ، بالتالي ممكن يجيب فيه شغلة مفيدة لأهل بيتو ... المدخن سيبقى يُدخّن ولن يقنعه شيء بترك التدخين سوى إرادة قوية لذلك .. لذلك زيادة السعر لا تعني أنه سيتوقف بل تعني أن هذا الفارق سيكون على حساب شيء آخر أساسي ..

وأيضاً لن يزيد للمدخن عدد السجاير بمجرد أن يقل السعر ، لأن هذه العادة لا تتأثر بالسعر ، وطلّاب المدارس لن يدخنوا لأن المانع بالعادة لا يكون سعر ، بل سلوكيات مكتسبة من الحارة أو البيت ...

دع المدخنون يدخنون بأرخض الأسعار ، بس الصيني يخوّف ، إنتا تخاف يمكن تنفجر السيجارة بوجه شي واحد متل طناجر الضغط الصيني يالي صارت حالات انفجار فيها وراح فيها أكمن ضحية  


الصناعات الصينية ... أم الصناعات العالمية *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*اولا يا مينا أرتفاع سعر السجائر و انخفاضة في صُلب الموضوع يا حبيبي ...
يا مي تو : يعني تعتقد ان المُدخن مش حيأثر علية ارتفاع او انخفاض سعر علبة السجائر؟ 
يعني اللي حصل في مصر , وجود سجائر صينية بغاية الرخص و قمة الضرر مش حيأثر على الناس ؟؟؟ *


----------



## تيمو (26 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *اولا يا مينا أرتفاع سعر السجائر و انخفاضة في صُلب الموضوع يا حبيبي ...
> يا مي تو : يعني تعتقد ان المُدخن مش حيأثر علية ارتفاع او انخفاض سعر علبة السجائر؟
> يعني اللي حصل في مصر , وجود سجائر صينية بغاية الرخص و قمة الضرر مش حيأثر على الناس ؟؟؟ *



أنا لستُ مدخّن ، ولكنني أرى أن أصدقائي المدخنين يشترون أغلى نوع ، ولا يفضّلون الأنواع الرخيصة.  الواثق منه أن مشكلات التدخين مرتبطة مع الجهل وأسلوب حياة متوتر ومضغوط والأهم أنه يرى في الشخص المدخّن ((رجل)) ... للأسف


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*كلامك صحيح يا مي تو . الكثير من المُدخنين لا يشتري الأنواع الرخيصة لكن انا قصدي اذا أرتفعت أسعار السجائر بشكل كبير جدا , الا يكون ذلك بمثابة رادع او حافز لترك التدخين ؟ و عدم زيادة انتشارة ؟
وجود هذة السجائر الرخيصة جدا يجعل اي طفل بمقدورة شراؤها لذا فهي خطرة جدا *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *اولا يا مينا أرتفاع سعر السجائر و انخفاضة في صُلب الموضوع يا حبيبي ...
> يا مي تو : يعني تعتقد ان المُدخن مش حيأثر علية ارتفاع او انخفاض سعر علبة السجائر؟
> يعني اللي حصل في مصر , وجود سجائر صينية بغاية الرخص و قمة الضرر مش حيأثر على الناس ؟؟؟ *


*

انخفاض اسعار السجائر وارتفعها فعلاً فى صلب الموضوع
انما الاقلاع عن التدخين مكنش هدف الموضوع
المهم
دلوقتى احنا بنقول ان وجود سجاير من اسوء انواع السجاير وبسعر رخيص هو كارثه فعلا
لكن تعالو نشوف ايه الاسباب اللى خليت دوله زى الصين توجه منتجات بالجوده دى وبالسعر ده لمصر ؟*


----------



## grges monir (26 فبراير 2012)

السجاير بالنسبة للمصريين زيى رغيف العيش كدة
لو رفعوها الف ضعف هايشتيروها برضة
الصين بتلعب على الشعب عاوز اية وبكام مش هى بتنتج اية وبكام ؟ وصلت


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*هو انتة جربت السجاير دي يا مينا ؟؟؟ 
هي جيدة ؟؟؟ انا أشك بصراحة بس مجربتهاش ...*


----------



## Alexander.t (26 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *هو انتة جربت السجاير دي يا مينا ؟؟؟
> هي جيدة ؟؟؟ انا أشك بصراحة بس مجربتهاش ...*



*انا بشرب نكست ازرق ومش بغيرها لاى نوع تانى حتى لو امريكى :smile01*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

grges monir قال:


> السجاير بالنسبة للمصريين زيى العيش كدة
> لو رفعوها الف ضعف هايشتيروها برضة
> الصين بتلعب على الشعب عاوز اية وبكام مش هى بتنتج اية وبكام ؟ وصلت



*انا بحس الكلام نفسة دة بينطبق على العراقيين  
اي المشكلة ؟؟؟ لو كانت السجاير غالية جدا حتضر المواطن و لا حتفيدو يعني ؟ *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *انا بشرب نكست ازرق ومش بغيرها لاى نوع تانى حتى لو امريكى :smile01*



*ميهمش اية النوع انا حاسس انو الدول العربية هي أكتر دول بتستهلك سجاير ...
صدفة مثلا ؟؟؟ *


----------



## Alexander.t (26 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *ميهمش اية النوع انا حاسس انو الدول العربية هي أكتر دول بتستهلك سجاير ...
> صدفة مثلا ؟؟؟ *




*معنديش احصائيات دقيقه تفيدنى فى الموضوع ده
فمقدرش اتكلم فيه
لكن انت مردتش ع المشاركه بتاعتى هنا   			#23*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (26 فبراير 2012)

*ردا عليك يا مينا : لأن الدول العربية هي الأقل أرشادا و توعية لترك التدخين و بالتالي فيها نسبة مُدخنين عالية و غير نظرة المجتمع العربي الأيجابية للمُدخن حيث أصبح الدخين علامة للرجولة و الجدعنة ....*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (26 فبراير 2012)

رغم التقدم العلمى ومعرفة المدخنين اضرار التدخين الرهيبة ما زالوا يدخنون اليس هذا انتحار وكثير من المدخنين مثقفين للاسف


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *بص يا عياد نص بلدك دلوقتى بقيت بتشرب سجاير صينى والسبب زى ما انت قولت سعرها بيس جدا
> دولتنا بتتعامل معانا بسياسة التاجر الجشع ، انهى ضمير يخلى كل سنه فى زياده على السجاير لحد ما سعرها بقى ضعفين سعرها الرسمى من 5 سنين
> علبة المالبور الاحمر ايام ما كنت فى ثانويه عامه كانت على ما أتذكر ب7.5 دلوقتى ب15 جنيه
> علبة النكست الازرق من سنه ونص بس كانت ب5 جنيه انهرده ب10 جنيه
> ...



*متهيالك لما الواحد هيلاقي سجاير بنفس التمن هيشرب علبه زي ما كان بيشرب من الغاليه
لانه اصلا كان عامل مصروف لنفسه 10 جنيه سجاير 
خلصت العلبه 
هات سيجاره يا مينا 
هات سيجاره يا عياد 
وهكذا

بالمناسبه 
انا اشتريت انهارده علبه مالبورو من ام 8.5 من علي سلم المترو 
وروحت الشركه 
اديت 3 زمايلي علي حدا 
طبعا بعد السؤال ايه دي جبت السجاير دي منين وانت مش بتشرب 
كان ردي اني اخدتها من واحد زبون  خسم 20 جنيه رخامه من الفاتوره فاخدتها 


زمايلي دول 
صباحهم " مساء الخير "
ومساهم صباح الخير 
والدنيا بالنسبالهم ما هي الا جوان كبير

محدش منهم استغرب ولا بص للسيجاره 
ولا حس باي تغير 
بعد ما شربوا قولتلهم دي صيني وتمنها كذا 
كل واحد اخد سيجاره تاني 
بردوا محسوش بفرق 
وقالوا احنا كده هنجيب دي من السوبر ماركت علي انها الاصليه 
ومش هناخد بالنا 
عان التغير الوحيد في العلبتين كلمه مالبورو بارزه في الاصليه اكتر من التانيه 

ومن هنا هيزيد موضوع التاجر الجشع 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *الكثير من الدول و منها أمريكا بتفرض ضرائب مرتفعه جدا على السكائر
> حتى يخلو السعر مرتفع جدا و يخلوا المُدخن يفكر يترك التدخين لأن السكائر غالية
> توفر السكائر الصينية شي راح يشجع المُدخنين يدخنو أكثرو كُلنا عارفين ان السكائر الرخيصة تكون أكتر ضررا ....*



* الضريبه عندنا في مصر علي السجاير 70 % 
نعمل ايه بعد كده ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *فعلا السعر ده كارثه
> لانه تقريبا قريب جداا من مصروف طلبة المدارس اللى مكانش مانعهم عن التدخين الا السعر العالى للانواع التانيه*



* متخافيش يا دونا 
علشان دونا الصغيره اخلاقها متسمحش باقل من روزمان :smile02
وفي منها عبوه للطفال 10 سجاير بس بخمسه جنيه 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (26 فبراير 2012)

*



بالعكس ، إنتا لمّا تقلل سعر فاتورة التدخين على المدخّن  ، بالتالي ممكن يجيب فيه شغلة مفيدة لأهل بيتو ... المدخن سيبقى يُدخّن  ولن يقنعه شيء بترك التدخين سوى إرادة قوية لذلك .. لذلك زيادة السعر لا  تعني أنه سيتوقف بل تعني أن هذا الفارق سيكون على حساب شيء آخر أساسي ..

أنقر للتوسيع...


** ده كلام حقيقي **جدا




وأيضاً لن يزيد للمدخن عدد السجاير بمجرد أن يقل السعر ،  لأن هذه العادة لا تتأثر بالسعر ، وطلّاب المدارس لن يدخنوا لأن المانع  بالعادة لا يكون سعر ، بل سلوكيات مكتسبة من الحارة أو البيت ...

أنقر للتوسيع...


**هنا اختلف معاك 
لان في طبقه كبيره جدا من المدخنين 
بيحدد لنفسه مبلغ معين كمصروف يومي للتدخين
انما لو السعر تقلص للنص اكيد الكميه هتتضاعف بنفس القيمه 




دع المدخنون يدخنون بأرخض الأسعار ، بس الصيني يخوّف ،  إنتا تخاف يمكن تنفجر السيجارة بوجه شي واحد متل طناجر الضغط الصيني يالي  صارت حالات انفجار فيها وراح فيها أكمن ضحية  


أنقر للتوسيع...


السيجاره الصيني فيها نسبه رصاص اعلي من اي سيجاره 3 اضعاف 
يعني جرعه سم مضروبه في 3

*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (13 أبريل 2013)

*up 
السجاير دي رجعت تغزو بشراسه 
*​


----------

